# looking for 25-35 mile circuit in DC area.



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

*looking for 25-35 mile circuit in DC area. And the ride we did.*

I'm meeting a long time friend on Sunday for a ride. I'm in Silver Spring and he's in Falls Church. We've never rode together and are looking for a moderate route where neither of us has to drive more than 30 minutes. I'm used to riding in traffic, but would prefer something without too many cars. 25-35 miles with an option for a few more would be nice.

Thanks.


----------



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

*Rock Creek Loop*

If you guys want an easy place to meet, you could try meeting in Georgetown and park at the end of K St near Washington Harbour. From there, take the Capital Crescent up to Bethesda, through the tunnel, and up to the point where you meet the Rock Creek Trail. I think that is about 21-22 miles, but you can add a few hills in Rock Creek. If you are hungry for more miles, there are many places you can ride in DC (like out to Haines Point). Check out http://bikewashington.org/routes/zoo/zoo.htm

On the weekends, parts of Rock Creek are closed to cars.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Spongedog said:


> If you guys want an easy place to meet, you could try meeting in Georgetown and park at the end of K St near Washington Harbour. From there, take the Capital Crescent up to Bethesda, through the tunnel, and up to the point where you meet the Rock Creek Trail. I think that is about 21-22 miles, but you can add a few hills in Rock Creek. If you are hungry for more miles, there are many places you can ride in DC (like out to Haines Point). Check out http://bikewashington.org/routes/zoo/zoo.htm
> 
> On the weekends, parts of Rock Creek are closed to cars.


That is a nice ride.


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. That is pretty much one of my regular routes. I come down Beach Drive From 16th Street, take the MUT along Rock Creek Parkway, and end up at Haines Point. From there I either retrace my route down, head over to Capitol Hill then up town through the city on either Georgia or 13th Street, or take the Capital Crescent trail to Bethesda and cut through the neighborhoods to Western Ave. and then back to Beach Drive.

Tomorrow ride will begin at Scott's Run Nature Preserve off of Georgetown Pike at 495.

Slim



Spongedog said:


> If you guys want an easy place to meet, you could try meeting in Georgetown and park at the end of K St near Washington Harbour.


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

*Here's the ride we did . . .*

We left from the Scott's Nature Preserve which is on 193 in Mclean, VA. (Exit the Outer Loop of Beltway onto 193W and go .5 miles to the second parking lot on right.

The ride is 22-23 miles of rolling hills. Traffic was light except on a few of the larger roads. We left before 9 a.m. on Sunday morning. I'd expect much more traffic later in the day or on a weekday. 

Here is the cue sheet for anyone interested: 

Start:Scott's Run Nature Preserve - Georgetown Pike (off 495 outer loop)

Cross 193 from parking lot onto Swinks Mill Rd (685)
RT Lewinsville Rd (694)
RT Brook Rd (before Rt 7)
LT Daleview Dr
LT Windrock Dr
LT Chequers Way
RT Tolson Mill Rd
LT Bellview Rd (683)
RT Old Towlston Rd (676) (marked private drive, but goes through)
LT Leigh Mill Rd
LT Georgetown Pike
RT Walker Rd (681)
RT Beach Mill Rd (603)
RT River Bend Rd (603)
LT Georgetown Pike
RT Old Dominion DR (738)
RT Bellview Rd (683) 
LT Old Tolwston Mill Rd
LT Chequers Way
RT Windrock Dr
RT Daleview Dr
LT Brook Rd
Becomes Rector La
RT Old Dominion Dr (738)
LT Swinks Mill Rd (685)
Straight into Scott's Run parking lot at bottom of hill.


----------



## Spongedog (Aug 6, 2005)

some sweet hills on the Bellview/Leigh Mill section. I have to admit that I get a little worried about the traffic on Georgetown Pike.


----------

